

Ask HN: What are other ways to monetize mobile games beside freemium or ads? - aml183

If I make an iOS game I can have ads, in-app purchases, or charge to buy the game. Are there other monetization methods that people have tried or created?
======
taprun
Here's a list of some common revenue models:
[http://taprun.com/revenue/](http://taprun.com/revenue/)

------
MichaelCrawford
Include your resume if you want to get a regular job, or flog your consulting
service.

The guy who wrote kidpix for mac os was just starting out but he sold the
product to a company that hired him as a result of kidpix' popularity.

Ask your users to visit your website. Post stuff there that they will want to
link to.

~~~
lobe
I have a friend who made several web games that went viral (i.e. he is from
Australia, and when I was in Sweden I saw people I didn't know playing it in
the lecture). Very simple clones of other games in terms of mechanics, however
he wrote them himself and made them topical to current events and pop culture.
He put a link to his email and facebook in the footer (he had barely heard of
github), and got several job offers from it.

Note this guy was studying electrical engineering, but decided to pick up
coding himself. These games got great publicity and landed him the job within
6 months of learning to code.

If your game is trivial, boosting your profile from it can be a much greater
reward than monetisation. Granted, this advice isn't as helpful if you plan on
being an indie game dev.

~~~
meir_yanovich
Example for such game ?

~~~
aliguy
2nd that /\

